# Common Theme Photo Gallery - November 2011



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The theme for this month is:

"Man Made"

(As opposed to nature made.)


----------



## blujeans444 (Oct 29, 2011)

some stuff made by man.... :smile:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

"The Matthew", Bristol... (Google it)











Clifton Gorge Bridge, Bristol











Carved Ivory, Germany











Stained glass panel, Taunustein, Germany











Avro Lancaster, heavy bomber.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The Matthew appears to be on part of a river that is running downhill :laugh: glad we amateurs aren't the only ones to leave a crooked horizontal :smile: I suspect that it was because you couldn't get a decent crop & rotate !!

Superb photo's as usual & it seems that time has come for me to rummage through my collection again .. times tight these days ..


----------



## Technodean (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a couple of pics - first two are of an observation tower on the harbour foreshore here in Newcastle - has a rather coarse nickname - no prizes for guessing what it is :laugh:



















next is the main Police Station in Newcastle - looks as forbidding as could be, no wonder the police have PR problems :grin:










this is a statue of James Fletcher - was trying to capture that "hero" look that the sculptor obviously was after too


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Done_Fishin said:


> The Matthew appears to be on part of a river that is running downhill :laugh.....


They design them like that for the water-skiers.....









:grin:


Superb pics all, though I particularly like that statue of Llywelyn ap Gruffydd, that's a beautiful structure ray:

I can't remember whether I've posted these specific shots or not, but they definitely fall under this month's heading :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)




----------

